# Portuguese colonial avation post-WWII



## ivanotter (Apr 6, 2012)

Gecko's photo series on French colonial aviation is IMPRESSIVE!! 

It is a major chapter and it is well documented. Thanks for sharing!

It is amazing to see how "tired" a lot of the French equipment looks.

Now, Portugal also had an African "empire" to defend (Angola and Mozambique). Did they have the same access to second hand aviation? Did they even focus on something like that? It is a chapter I am not familiar with at all.

I am not even sure I know anything Portuguese air force immediately after WWII.

Ivan


----------



## steve51 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ivanotter,
The Portuguese had a substantial air effort in Africa. Besides T-6g Texans and F-84g, they also used PV-2 Harpoons modified as bombers and Fiat G.91R/4. I believe it was the only time that the Fiats were ever used in combat. These aircraft faced a lot of AAA and SAMs. In fact, 3 of the Fiats were lost to SAMs.


----------



## flyer2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Nuno Silva and live in Portugal and I'm Portuguese.

The following relation, compiles Portuguese Aviation since the beggining of this branch in our armed forces to the present day.

Year Aircraft
O/C W/O	
1912	1912	Avro 500
1912	1916	Maurice-Farman MF-4
1912	1916	Deperdussin B
1916	1917	Maurice Farman MF-11
1916	1920	Farman F-40
1916	1933	Caudron G.III
1916	???	Morane Saulnier H
1916	???	Nieuport Ni 83 E2
1917	1918	Franco-British Aviation F.B.A. B
1918	1920	Georges-Levy GL-40 HB2
1918	1923	Caudron G.4
1918	1923	Donnet-Denhaut D.D.8
1918	1928	Tellier T-3
1919	1932	Breguet Br-14 A2
1919	1932	Breguet Br-14 T2
1919	1932	Spad S.VII C1
1919	???	Nieuport Ni 21 E1
1919	???	Nieuport Ni 80 E2
1920	1922	Felixstowe F-3
1921	1924	Breguet Br-16 Bn2
1921	1930	Curtiss HS-2L
1922	1922	Fairey III-D Mk II (Transatlantic)
1922	1930	Fairey III-D
1922	1933	Martinsyde F-4 Buzzard
1924	1924	De Havilland DH-9A
1924	1925	Fairey III-D
1924	1933	Vickers Valparaiso I
1924	1933	Vickers Valparaiso II
1924	1933	Fokker T.III W
1924	1933	Avro 504 K
1924	1937	Avro 504 K
1924	1937	Avro 548 A
1924	???	Caudron C-59
1927	1927	Dornier Do J Wal
1927	1933	Hanriot H-41
1927	1935	C.A.M.S. 37A
1928	1934	Macchi M-18
1928	1935	Junkers W34b "Monteiro Torres"
1928	1937	Potez 25 Bidon
1929	1933	De Havilland DH-60G Moth
1930	1935	Farman F-191
1931	1938	Morane Saulnier MS-133 Et2
1931	1938	Morane Saulnier MS-230 Et2
1931	1938	Morane Saulnier MS-233 Et2
1931	1943	Potez 25 A2
1932	1935	Junkers A-50 Junior "Foguete"
1933	1941	Junkers K43-W
1933	1942	Vickers Valparaiso III
1933	1952	Consolidated Fleet F-10B
1934	1936	Caproni Ca-100 Caproncine
1934	1943	Caproni Ca-113 Farfalla
1934	1947	Hawker Fury Mk I
1934	1952	Avro 631 Cadet
1937	1952	De Havilland DH-82 Tiger Moth
1934	1952	De Havilland DH-82A Tiger Moth
1934	1952	Consolidated Fleet F-10
1934	???	De Havilland DH-85 Leopard Moth
1935	1941	Hawker Osprey Mk III
1936	1938	Blackburn Shark IIa
1936	1944	General Aircraft Monospar ST-12
1936	1952	Avro 626
1937	1940	De Havilland DH-88 Comet
1937	1942	Hawker Hind
1937	1950	De Havilland DH-84 Dragon II
1937	1952	Junkers Ju.52/3mg3e
1938	1951	Junkers Ju.86K-7
1938	1952	OGMA/De Havilland DH-82A Tiger Moth
1938	1953	Gloster Gladiator G.5
1939	1941	Breda Ba-65 A80
1939	1950	Avro 626
1939	1953	Gloster Gladiator Mk. II
1940	1952	Grumman G-21B Goose
1941	1946	Curtiss Mohawk IV
1943	1950	Miles Master Mk II
1941	1950	Miles Master Mk III
1941	1952	Consolidated Fleet F-16D
1942	1953	Supermarine Spitfire Mk Ia/Vb/Vc/LF Vb
1942	1952	Grumman G-44 Widgeon
1943	1944	Bristol Blenheim Mk IVL
1943	1944	Lockheed P-38G Lightning
1943	1944	Vickers Wellington Mk X
1943	1945	Short Sunderland Mk I
1943	1948	Bristol Blenheim Mk IVF
1943	1952	Hawker Hurricane Iib/Iic/Xb/Xib/XIIb
1943	1952	Miles Martinet T.T. 1
1943	1952	Westland Lysander Mk IIIa
1943	1952	Airspeed Oxford Mk I
1943	1952	Airspeed Oxford Mk I
1943	1952	De Havilland DH-82A Tiger Moth
1943	1952	Miles Martinet T.T. Mk 1
1943	???	Bell P-400/P-39L Airacobra
1943	???	Bristol Blenheim Mk V
1944	1946	Consolidated B-24D Liberator
1944	1946	Consolidated B-24J Liberator
1944	1946	Lockheed Hudson Mk III/IIIA/VI
1943	1976	Douglas C-47A/B/C53D Dakota
1945	1950	Bristol Beaufighter TF Mk X
1946	1952	Miles Magister Mk I
1947	1952	Avro Anson Mk I
1947	1952	Boeing SB-17G Flying Fortress
1947	1952	Douglas C-54A Skymaster
1947	1978	North American T-6G Texan
1948	1952	Beechcraft T-11 Kansan
1948	1952	Beechcraft SNB-5 (D-18S)
1950	1952	De Havilland DH-89 Dragon Rapide
1950	1952	Curtiss SB2C-5 Helldiver
1951	1952	De Havilland DHC-1 Chipmunk
1951	1952	Junkers Ju.52/3mg7e
1952	1952	Republic F-47D Thunderbolt
1952	1955	Piper PA-18/L-21 B Super Cub
1952	1962	De Havilland DH-115 Vampire T.55
1952	1973	Douglas C-54 Skymaster
1952	1976	Beechcraft C-45H Expeditor
1952	1976	Beechcraft Expeditor IIIN
1953	1974	Republic F-84G Thunderjet
1953	1990	De Havilland DHC-1 Mk.20 Chipmunk
1953	1991	Lockheed T-33A T-Bird
1954	1962	Grumman SA-16G Albatross
1954	1962	Sikorsky UH-19A
1954	1974	Lockheed PV-2C/D Harpoon
1954	1976	Piper PA-18/L-21 B Super Cub
1954	1976	Piper PA-18-125 Super Cub
1955	1972	Douglas SC-54 Skymaster
1958	1976	Sud Aviation SE-3130 Alouette II
1958	1980	North American F-86F Sabre
1959	1959	Hunting Jet Provost T Mk-2
1959	1972	Canadair T-33AN Silver Star
1960	1971	Amiot A.A.C.1 Toucan
1960	1978	Lockheed P2V-5 (SP-2E) Neptune
1960	1978	Nord N-2502/A/B/F Noratlas
1961	1976	Auster D-5/160
1961	1976	Auster D-5/180
1961	1976	Max-Holste M.H. 1521 Broussard
1961	1978	Douglas DC-6A/B
1961	1979	Dornier Do-27 A1/A3/A4/B1
1963	1992	Cessna T-37C Tweety Bird
1963 Sud Aviation SE-3160 Alouette III
1965	1978	Nord 2501-D Noratlas
1965	1993	Fiat G-91 R/4
1966	1974	Douglas B-26B/C Invader
1967	1972	Lockheed RT-33A
1968	1974	Cessna 182-C
1968	1974	Cessna 185-A Skywagon
1968	1974	Cessna 206 Super Skywagon
1968	1974	Cessna 401
1968	1974	Piper Cherokee Six 300 (PA-32)
1969	1974	Cessna 310-B
1969	2010	Sud Aviation SA-330C Puma
1972	1978	Boeing 707-3F5C
1973	1952	Bristol Blenheim Mk V
1974	2010	Casa C-212 Aviocar (A1/A2/B2)
1974	2008	Reims-Cessna FTB-337G
1976	1993	Fiat-Dornier G-91 R/3
1976	1993	Fiat-Dornier G-91 T/3
1977	1994	Northrop T-38A Talon
1977 Lockheed C-130H/H-30 Hercules
1981	1999	Vought A-7P Corsair II
1984 Dassault-Breguet Falcon 20 DC
1984 Fournier RF-10
1984 Aerosptiale SA.313B Allouette II
1985	1999	Vought TA-7P Corsair II
1988 Lockheed P-3P Orion
1989 Aerospatiale TB-30 Epsilon
1989 Dassault-Breguet Falcon 50
1989 Scheicher ASK-21
1993 Dassault-Breguet Dornier Alpha Jet A
1993 Westland Mk.95 Super Lynx
1994 Casa C-212-300 Aviocar
1994 Lockeed-Martin F-16A Fighting Falcon
1994 Lockeed-Martin F-16B Fighting Falcon
1996 Let L-23 Super Blanik
1997 Chipmunk Mk.20 
2003 Loockeed-Martin F-16AM Fighting Falcon
2003 Loockeed-Martin F-16BM Fighting Falcon
2004 Agusta-Westland EH-101 Merlin
2004 Agusta-Westland EH-101 Merlin
2004 Agusta-Westland EH-101 Merlin
2006 Lockheed-Martin P-3C Update II.5 Orion
2006 Lockheed-Martin P-3CUP Orion
2008 CASA C-295M


----------



## steve51 (Nov 19, 2012)

Flyer2,
Thank you for that list of Portuguese aircraft. I've read that Portugal used their B26s in Angola. I'm curious, do you know how Portugal acquired them despite the US arms embargo?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2012)

Great info Nuno!


----------

